# Foam lance and snow foam



## Goodnight Irene (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi guys newbie here so bear with me. Looking at getting a foam lace maybe the one from cyc. Which snow foam is best to use? Could someone run through the best method to use? I also want to wax my car after which i havnt got a clue about as i have never done it. Reccomendations please and how to do it.
Thanks


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

welcome to DW valet pro snow is a good choice, and is wax friendly too.
when applying wax, i use one of these:

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/accessories/ultimate-german-applicator/prod_280.html

(red side for applying wax)

and these for buffing off:

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/microfibre-cloths/eurow-shag-pile-double-density-towels/prod_436.html


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

Hi, used new foam lance from CYC and VP snow foam for first time at the weekend and they are excellent, nothing better than covering the car in a blanket of foam 

the VP foam cleaned well too, hardly anything to wash away after with a sponge/mitt


----------



## MaDMaXX (Jun 18, 2008)

I have the CYC lance and the VP foam, works well, though by all accounts, it would seem the Bilt Hamber Autofoam is the better one and i'll be ordering that tomorrow.


----------



## Bluetacker (Feb 6, 2009)

I tried the Valet Pro one and it seems to be very good. After seeing the thread on the Bilt Hamber one, I'd really like to give that a try, as it seems to clean really well.


----------



## Goodnight Irene (Feb 8, 2009)

Have you got a link to the bilt hamber autofoam?


----------



## Bluetacker (Feb 6, 2009)

Think this is it: http://www.bilthamber.com/autofoam.html


----------



## JEC (Feb 28, 2008)

I use the Snow Foam lance from CYC with ValetPro pH Neutral Foam, it's excellent and always produces a good thick foam which clings for ages and helps to shift all but the thickest of grime


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

JEC said:


> I use the Snow Foam lance from CYC with ValetPro pH Neutral Foam, it's excellent and always produces a good thick foam which clings for ages and helps to shift all but the thickest of grime


that looks good, what pressure washer is that with? i'm after one myself


----------



## Goodnight Irene (Feb 8, 2009)

Which foam is better the ph neutral snow foam or the super snow foam?


----------



## isherdholi (Sep 18, 2007)

If you want a snow foam with a very good cleaning ability, then have a look at Bilt Hamber Autofoam.

See here: -

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=103651


----------



## Goodnight Irene (Feb 8, 2009)

Is there any difference between the CYC and autobrite foam lance?


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Luke Sri said:


> Is there any difference between the CYC and autobrite foam lance?


Not sure - possibly, but AFAIK at the end of the day they both do the same thing.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Group Buy happening so you can save yourself a few £££'s

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=103858


----------



## MaDMaXX (Jun 18, 2008)

Luke Sri said:


> Which foam is better the ph neutral snow foam or the super snow foam?


Between those two, the PH.


----------



## JEC (Feb 28, 2008)

fiestadetailer said:


> that looks good, what pressure washer is that with? i'm after one myself


It's a Wickes 160bar link below

http://www.wickes.co.uk/Pressure-Washers/160Bar-Pressure-Washer/invt/186899

I got it for the bargain price of £60, it was already half price but the box was damaged so the Manager gave me an extra £30 off!!! The gun has a Lavor fitting on it so you can still get the foam lance from most of the people on DW. I did however have a minor mishap with my lance and the car wheel (I reversed over it ). I managed to get a bargain gun and lance set on eBay for a Karcher washer and bought a new longer hose at the same time, (all for less than a gun and lance for a Lavor machine!!!) it has the same fitting at the washer as all Karcher washers. The best bit about the machine over the same price Karcher machine is it has a Bosch brass pump with a 3 year guarantee.

Wickes normally run a 50% offer around easter time so watch out



Luke Sri said:


> Which foam is better the ph neutral snow foam or the super snow foam?


I tried the super snow foam from CYC first and wasn't that impressed, the ValetPro pH was far superior in it's ability to shift grime


----------

